# Total Eclipse of the Sun across the USA August 21, 2017! Where will you be?



## billymach4 (May 6, 2017)

OK Tuggers! Let's start hearing about your plans for August 21, 2017! 
Where will you be?
Do you live in the path of the eclipse? 
Were you aware of this event.

From what I have read

*First to sweep across the entire country since 1918!*

*First total eclipse on American soil since 1991!*

*First on the mainland since 1979!*

*http://www.eclipse2017.org/eclipse2017_main.htm*


*
*


----------



## Cropman (May 6, 2017)

Rented a house in Nashville just for the eclipse!  Now to get some glasses....


----------



## billymach4 (May 6, 2017)

You know.. This has to be one of the things to do in your lifetime. Starting to think about this now. 
This is not a permanent destination you can go see like a Glacier in Alaska. This is a once in a lifetime 
event. 

Hmmm!


----------



## billymach4 (May 6, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Rented a house in Nashville just for the eclipse!  Now to get some glasses....



So what is the deal with the glasses? Can you use them to look directly at the sun for a few moments? Seconds. I will have to set up my camera's.


----------



## Cropman (May 6, 2017)

The glasses are to watch the eclipse directly. Very dark, almost black lenses. I compare it to a welder's helmet.  Watch the eclipse without burning your eyesight.


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2017)

We'll have 95+% at home, but for totality we'll prolly drive 80ish miles N. to Sun Valley area. Weather hereabouts is usually pretty cloudless in August. Especially so in mornings and totality is at 0945ish.


----------



## easyrider (May 7, 2017)

Depending on weather we plan on being in Depoe Bay or somewhere with a clear sky in Oregon. I already have 6 sets of the eclipse glasses. 

Bill


----------



## Makai Guy (May 7, 2017)

Where we live in Aiken, SC, we're just outside the totality zone.  If we drive to the north side of town we'll just cross the line and get a few seconds of totality.  If the weather looks good we'll drive maybe 30 miles and get a couple of minutes.  At least for us this can be a last minute decision -- would hate to make a long trip, stay overnight, whatever, then have it be a cloudy day.

There are lots of websites devoted to this eclipse.  Here's a great interactive map.  Zoom in and click on a location and it will give you lots of info about totality %, timing, duration, etc.:
http://xjubier.free.fr/en/site_pages/solar_eclipses/TSE_2017_GoogleMapFull.html


----------



## CO skier (May 7, 2017)

I first learned of this astronomical alignment about a year ago and planned to see the eclipse from Casper, WY.  When I tried making a reservation there a year in advance, all the "good" hotels were already booked.  My plan then was to drive the 5 hours, observe the eclipse, then drive back.

About 4 months ago, a new Holiday Inn opened in Ogallala, NE, so I made a reservation there for the night of August 20th and ordered a half dozen pairs of the cheap sunglasses.  Target location for viewing is approximately latitude 41.84 by -101.73 longitude.  I will watch the weather forecast a few days prior.  If the forecast calls for more than 50% cloud cover, I will cancel the reservation and adapt to another location with a better weather forecast.

This will be, for me, a once in a lifetime event, and it is sure to be spectacular!


----------



## geist1223 (May 7, 2017)

We live in Salem Oregon. So we do not have to travel but can simply sit in our yard.


----------



## Patri (May 7, 2017)

billymach, I thought that was a funny thing to get so excited about so far in advance. Then I kept reading and there are many like you! It is a Monday, and I live hundreds of miles away so I will probably be home. I am sure it will be on the internet or TV afterwards, and there will be no risk to my eyes. I'll likely watch the partial though. Have fun. It does sound like something worth planning a trip around.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 7, 2017)

Cropman said:


> The glasses are to watch the eclipse directly. Very dark, almost black lenses. I compare it to a welder's helmet.  Watch the eclipse without burning your eyesight.



Or, if you have any of your old radiographs laying around, they work too. Just double it over on a dark section.


----------



## JudyH (May 7, 2017)

DIL and her father are flying to Nashville.  They tried for Jackson Hole but rooms were gone by January 2017.  Nashville made them pay upfront, and it was expensive.  That was in January 2017.  But they will love Nashville, even if its cloudy.


----------



## CO skier (May 7, 2017)

For anyone who wants to play the odds when selecting a location to view the eclipse, this graphic provides an idea of the chances, or lack thereof, for cloudiness for locations across the country based on historical data.

West of the Mississippi is the place to be for odds that are better than a coin flip.

http://eclipsophile.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Cloudgraph-MODIS.jpg


----------



## paxsarah (May 7, 2017)

At the in-laws' in Clemson, right on the center line. Nice that it's just over an hour's drive up the interstate from us.  Our local school district is planning to get eclipse glasses for every student, but we're just outside of totality.


----------



## x3 skier (May 7, 2017)

Where will I be? No clue.

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (May 7, 2017)

I know this is a big deal to some folks... A once in a lifetime event.
But I find it difficult getting worked up about it.

I'll be in Alaska, looking at some "not so permanent" glaciers.

.


----------



## CO skier (May 7, 2017)

The Great American Total Solar Eclipse will be a big deal.

*"Twelve million people live along the path of totality, and another 25 million live within one day's drive, Rao said. But people from all over the U.S. will be flocking to the centerline to experience the rare and amazing celestial event that is totality. As with most crowds of people heading to a major event, there will be traffic — lots and lots of traffic.

 "State departments of transportation and police are expecting hurricane evacuation-like traffic," Reynolds said. So if you're planning on taking a small road trip the day of the event, give yourself plenty of time to get to the path of totality. Don't get stuck watching a partial eclipse in standstill traffic on your way to the centerline. Allot at least a few extra hours of driving, or seek lodging the night before."

http://www.space.com/36471-how-to-survive-total-solar-eclipse-2017.html*


----------



## PigsDad (May 8, 2017)

I'll probably take a day trip to eastern Wyoming or western Nebraska.  Get off on some country roads and pick a fine, secluded place to observe.  Unpack my picnic lunch and have a nice day.

Kurt


----------



## Glynda (May 8, 2017)

At home in Charleston, SC.


----------



## tashamen (May 9, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> I know this is a big deal to some folks... A once in a lifetime event.
> But I find it difficult getting worked up about it..



Same here.  I'll be at work that day.  We do have friends flying over from Scotland for that week and they'll be in Georgia that day and then head up to New England for a visit.

Edited to add:  I did see a partial one years ago in Michigan which was enough for me, but I can understand how the total one gets people excited.


----------



## jfbookers (May 9, 2017)

I have an exchange 2BR in Western South Carolina that I think is in the totality path. I will be leaving it following the eclipse. If anyone is interested in the remainder of the week PM me. Maybe you could drive up for the eclipse and stay the rest of the week.
Yours, Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2017)

Cropman said:


> Rented a house in Nashville just for the eclipse!  Now to get some glasses....



I have some timeshares booked for nashville, but my friends backed out.  So not sure what I am doing, I haven't cancelled anything yet.


----------



## Sea Six (May 9, 2017)

I won't see anything because we always have PM thunderstorms that time of year. I saw an eclipse when I was a kid.  You couldn't really look at it and it only lasts a few seconds


----------



## Makai Guy (May 9, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> You couldn't really look at it and it only lasts a few seconds


You should only look directly at the eclipse with unprotected eyes *during the period of totality* -- when *any* of the sun's rim is directly viewable it can damage your eyes.

This total eclipse will last around 2-1/2 minutes along the centerline of the totality path but gets shorter and shorter the further you are from the centerline.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2017)

You can also use a pinhole viewer to see the eclipse. Did this many years ago during the annular eclipse that was viewable from the Toronto area. Poke a small hole in a piece of paper and allow the sunlight to pass through the pinhole on to a solid object. You will see the shadow move across the sun. 

I doubt that we will go out of our way to see it. It looks like another total eclipse will pass closer to where we are in April 2024.


----------



## wackymother (May 10, 2017)

In Charleston! Rented a week at Lodge Alley back in August 2016.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2017)

I will be overnighting the night prior in SW Iowa, which will allow me flexibility to go up to 8-10 hours in either direction along the totality path.  Ideally, I'd like to be able to view in Kansas or Missouri, but based on weather I will go where I must . . . I've taken the week off on vacation and will enjoy whatever is around in the area where I end up.  If it's a total bust due to clouds, I'll make due.

ADDITION (5/12) . . . looks like with the midday activity, I'll only have around 4-5 hours to get to a great viewing spot, based on weather.


----------



## Passepartout (May 10, 2017)

Timeshare Von said:


> If it's a total bust due to clouds, I'll make due.


It'll be on TV anyway, and Whoop-dee-doo, you'll get to experience a couple of minutes of darkness in the middle of a summer day!


----------



## Sea Six (May 11, 2017)

Makai Guy said:


> You should only look directly at the eclipse with unprotected eyes *during the period of totality* -- when *any* of the sun's rim is directly viewable it can damage your eyes.
> 
> This total eclipse will last around 2-1/2 minutes along the centerline of the totality path but gets shorter and shorter the further you are from the centerline.


"Totality" only lasts a few seconds


----------



## paxsarah (May 11, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> "Totality" only lasts a few seconds



Close to the center line, somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 seconds.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 11, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> "Totality" only lasts a few seconds


This is the second time you've posted this.  As I pointed out the first time, this is true if you are barely into the totality band.  Nearer the center of the band totality lasts over two minutes.  See this link, zoom in and click on any area of interest to get specifics for that location.


----------



## loosefeet (May 11, 2017)

We will be in Sublimity Oregon.  We just decided to go (3 1/2 months ahead of time)--ALL the campsites in the Oregon State parks are booked, and hotel rooms are going for a premium (one site $250/night for Motel 6).  Just as difficult as timeshare planning!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 11, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> It'll be on TV anyway, and Whoop-dee-doo, you'll get to experience a couple of minutes of darkness in the middle of a summer day!



CORRECTION . . . time tables are in UT.  The correct times for CDT are 11:40a (start) . . . 1:06pm (total) . . . and 2:35p (end) . . . for Kansas City, MO.

I appreciate the comment by paxsarah that had me recheck my info source.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2017)

10:30am on the west coast to 2:30pm on the east coast seems like the middle of the day to me. Show up in the evening and you'll have missed it!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 12, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> 10:30am on the west coast to 2:30pm on the east coast seems like the middle of the day to me. Show up in the evening and you'll have missed it!



Thanks for the correction!  My timetable was in UT . . . not CDT.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## easyrider (May 12, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> It'll be on TV anyway, and Whoop-dee-doo, you'll get to experience a couple of minutes of darkness in the middle of a summer day!



The dark day reminds me of the Mt St Hellens eruption. It was night time dark at 3pm .

The odd thing about this eclipse is there is another almost identical but perpendicular eclipse happening in 2024 which is about 7 years. These two eclipses form a cross over Carbondale Illinois. Kind of interesting, but not proven, is that some groups have speculated a historical religious significance to this 7 years as tribulation. 

What we should see if we make it to the totality areas is a starry sky with a glowing coronal ring around the moon and the look of sunrise in all directions. Worth the drive for us unless something better comes along.

Bill


----------



## isisdave (May 12, 2017)

London, I'm afraid, this time.

Did it in 1979, though. Flew from San Diego to Portland, landing in a crashing rainstorm.  Drove to The Dalles, OR in the rain. Went to bed; motels didn't triple their rates for this one. Woke up early -- mostly cloudy but the rain had stopped. Drove to Goldendale. The sun sailed into a clear patch just before totality. It was amazing. The air got perceptibly cooler. The sky got darker, but not night-like. _The cows headed for the barn!_ Wish I could do it again.


----------



## paxsarah (May 12, 2017)

I listened to an interesting podcast a few weeks ago that helped explain to me all the hype. https://gimletmedia.com/episode/rapture-chasers/


----------



## easyrider (May 12, 2017)

paxsarah said:


> I listened to an interesting podcast a few weeks ago that helped explain to me all the hype. https://gimletmedia.com/episode/rapture-chasers/



Historically, there have been many happenings associated with solar eclipses. Some of the interesting thoughts for me anyway were the ones where societies thought a dragon or serpent was eating the sun. Another would be Louis the Pious, King Charlemagne's son who freaked out to death because he thought God was punishing during an eclipse. 

If you liked that podcast you might like the Fatima story which actually concludes tomorrow in Fatima. May 13, 2017 marks the 100 year ago appearance dealio and the beginning or end of something. I bet it would be hard to get a room in Fatima right now. 

Bill


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (May 13, 2017)

Isisdave, I lived in Salem Oregon in 1979 and everyone at work went outside to experience. I remember the darkening, the birds stopped sing, no cows close.

We'll experience again this year.  I've read 25 million live in path of full eclipse and 12 million more will come. Highways will be packed.


----------



## urban5 (May 15, 2017)

Have booked flights from east coast to Lincoln Nebraska to be with daughters family.  Where they live it is projected to have about 1 min 20 seconds of totality.  Went through one in the Carolina's I believe in April of 1970.  Was a very interesting experience, temperature dropped, birds quit chirping, street lights came on and a real hush came over the area.  Then just like that it was back to normal.


----------



## CO skier (May 15, 2017)

isisdave said:


> ... _The cows headed for the barn!_


When this eclipse ends, 12 million people will be headed for the barn.  Me?  I will be headed for the bar!


----------



## ilene13 (May 15, 2017)

Amsterdam


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 4, 2017)

I have experience the total eclipse once in Toronto in the early 1990s.  It was strange, it was dark enough that all the night lights came on in the middle of the eclipse.

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/toronto?iso=19940510


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have experience the total eclipse once in Toronto in the early 1990s.  It was strange, it was dark enough that all the night lights came on in the middle of the eclipse.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/toronto?iso=19940510


That was actually an annular eclipse and not really a total eclipse. It was otherwise known as the ring of fire. This is because the moon is further away from the earth during the eclipse meaning that the moon does not totally block the ring of the sun. I remember viewing this also. I don't recall it getting overly dark, but I was out in the country so there were no lights that would have turned on with the darkness.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 4, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have experience the total eclipse once in Toronto in the early 1990s.  It was strange, it was dark enough that all the night lights came on in the middle of the eclipse.
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/in/canada/toronto?iso=19940510



I remember watching this one in Michigan and it was very cool. I was lucky enough to be with a crowd that happened to have access to some welding visors.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2017)

We'll be trailer camping with friends in the totality zone in Idaho.  This was planned over a year and a half ago.

I have a family reunion coming up and now wish I had thought ahead (like 2 years) to having it during this event--bet attendance would be even better.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 5, 2017)

We'll be in Jefferson City, Missouri, 2 min. 30 seconds of totality.  We could get 9 seconds more by relocating to Columbia.  Now, we just have to hope for good weather.  It occurs a little after 1:00 pm there, so we should have no obstruction from things on the ground, but clouds, of course, are another matter.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Timeshare Von, I'd be concerned about slow traffic if traveling any distance.  I think people will be lining the highways and traffic to get to a viewing spot will be heavy.  I know that in St. Joe, Missouri, you can get a ticket for the airport parking lot, and in Jefferson City, Missouri, there are parks that will be set aside for viewing.  Columbia has the campus area to use plus parks.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 6, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> Timeshare Von, I'd be concerned about slow traffic if traveling any distance.  I think people will be lining the highways and traffic to get to a viewing spot will be heavy.  I know that in St. Joe, Missouri, you can get a ticket for the airport parking lot, and in Jefferson City, Missouri, there are parks that will be set aside for viewing.  Columbia has the campus area to use plus parks.



Thanks for the suggestion Pat.  I'll be doing my game plan and making the most of it.  If I don't get into an area of total eclipse of the weather is crummy, I've got other things to see and do.  I realize it is probably less than a 50/50 crap shoot on whether or not I'll get to actually experience it.  My expectations are set rather low, hoping for the best.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm starting to send good vibes for Missouri weather.


----------



## Htoo0 (Jun 7, 2017)

Apparently in the dark.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 7, 2017)

We have a reservation in Columbia,MO. I have family in a small town of Mexico, MO and Harrisonville MO. if the weather looks unfavorable I could cancel our reservation and head north to Geneva, NE.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 11, 2017)

We've changed plans.  Royal Caribbean altered the course for Oasis of the Seas in order to be in position for the eclipse, so we've booked the week of Aug 20 on the Oasis.  At least, the captain should be able to position us somewhere without clouds.


----------



## Bucky (Jun 12, 2017)

Sitting around the pool at Marriott OceanWatch.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 24, 2017)

It's Worth the Drive to Totality: Perspectives From an Eclipse Chaser: Bob McDonald

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/technology/2017-summer-solar-eclipse-chaser-bob-mcdonald-1.4173908


Richard


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 25, 2017)

We haven't cancelled our hotel reservation for Jefferson City, Missouri, yet even though we're going to be viewing from a ship now.  Rooms along the eclipse path are almost non-existant and very expensive now.  If anyone would like to see if our reservation (Baymont Inn, about $100 a night) could be transferred, let me know.


----------



## colatown (Jun 25, 2017)

I'll be right here don't have to leave town .


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 25, 2017)

My plans have been changed due to work commitments . . . I'll be staying in Milwaukee, where there will be very little eclipsing.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2017)

I've pretty much made the command decision to stay home. Crowds are expected to be insane just N. of here in the area of totality, but we'll have 97%. I'll settle for that, barring an invite.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry about the work commitment.


----------



## suzanne (Jun 28, 2017)

I will be packing for my trip to Hawaii. 
Suzanne


----------



## schenriq (Jun 28, 2017)

We'll be @Timbers at Island Park, ID that week (thank you Trading Places Intl!) but I'm planning to drive south to Rexburg. Hopefully, it won't be that congested.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 2, 2017)

A Total Eclipse Will Sweep the U.S. in August, and People Are Going Nuts For It
By Laurel Wamsley/ The Two-Way:Breaking News from NPR/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"On Monday, Aug. 21, a solar eclipse will be visible across America. The last time the contiguous United States saw a total eclipse was 1979, and it will be the first coast-to-coast solar eclipse in 99 years, reports The Associated Press.

A partial eclipse will be visible throughout the United States, according to NASA. But within a band that the agency is calling the "path of totality" stretching from Oregon to South Carolina, viewers will witness a total eclipse. And in many of those places, an eclipse industry is already booming.

The mayor of Hopkinsville, Ky., says his town has spent more than half a million dollars preparing for the event since learning 10 years ago that the area would be in the path of totality.

The town even has an eclipse coordinator.

"It'll look like twilight outside. You'll be able to see stars. Four planets will be visible — Venus, Jupiter, Mars and Mercury. You'll notice the temperature drop about 5 to 10 degrees," the coordinator, Brooke Jung, told the AP. "You'll notice that animals will get a little disoriented. Birds will think that it's nighttime and go in to roost. Some of the flowers and plants that close up at night will close up."

"If it's cloudy, then we'll just have to deal with that reality as best we can and help people get to other locations," Mayor Carter Hendricks told the AP. "But, if somehow we overprepare and we're underwhelmed by the crowd size, that's a big concern for me."...."





A June ad for campsites in the small town of Madras, Ore., anticipates the influx of tourists expected in the prime viewing location for the Aug. 21 total solar eclipse.

Gillian Flaccus/AP


Richard


----------



## Suzy (Jul 14, 2017)

Private jet anyone?

http://robbreport.com/motors/aviation/perfect-places-private-jet-great-american-eclipse-2722884/


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 17, 2017)

We'll be on the Oasis of the Seas which will be heading to the point of maximum viewing for the event-----hoping hurricanes don't mess with us.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 17, 2017)

PStreet1 said:


> We'll be on the Oasis of the Seas which will be heading to the point of maximum viewing for the event-----hoping hurricanes don't mess with us.


That will be a neat trick that the captain does with the ship, since the point of maximum viewing / center point of the eclipse is in the SE corner of Nebraska! 

Although you probably won't have to worry about hurricanes there...

Kurt


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 17, 2017)

We definitely won't be at maximum (when I typed "maximum" I meant, but didn't say, "maximum point for the area where we are), but we will be in the total eclipse path.  We were originally at Jefferson City, Missouri, and that's quite close to what our map says is the maximum, which occurs at Columbia, Missouri (2 minutes 41 seconds).  Mid Nebraska is 2 minutes 39 seconds.  Off the coast appears to be between 2 minutes 20 seconds and 2 minutes 30 seconds, about the same as Idaho Falls.

I'm assuming that the 10-11 seconds won't make a significant difference in the experience, and I know the experience will be different at sea than it is on land--on the other hand, we won't be driving.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 17, 2017)

It should be fun seeing it from the ship.  I would think being on a boat you will have a better chance than most to be cloud-free, since the captain can maneuver to a clear spot if necessary.  Sounds like a fun trip!

Kurt


----------



## CO skier (Jul 17, 2017)

PigsDad said:


> It should be fun seeing it from the ship.  I would think being on a boat you will have a better chance than most to be cloud-free, since the captain can maneuver to a clear spot if necessary.  Sounds like a fun trip!
> 
> Kurt


Not to rain on the parade, but according to NASA, "Roughly 67 percent of the sky over water is cloudy, and more than half of that area is densely overcast. Just about half of the total land area is usually covered with clouds and only 15 percent is thickly blanketed."

Not good odds for an ocean-based viewing (book for the cruise, think of the eclipse as a possible bonus); I hope the cruisers beat the odds.  It is a convenient marketing plan for the cruise, but I will bet on being the captain of my car, and sending it in the direction of the best odds for viewing the National Eclipse based on the latest possible forecast from the National Weather Service.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes, I'm hoping we didn't blunder by giving up the Jefferson City location we had.  I feel sure the captain will try his best to get the ship to a good spot.  I'm thinking positive thoughts; it's paid for so might as well.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 5, 2017)

Bump. 

16 days and counting...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2017)

Total Solar Eclipse 2017 Start Time: Map of When to Watch In Each State In Totality Path
By Hannah Osborne/ Tech & Science/ Newsweek/ newsweek.com

"On August 21, a total solar eclipse will cross the U.S., with the path of totality moving from the Pacific to the Atlantic Ocean.

People within the path of totality, weather permitting, will be able to watch the moon pass in front of the sun and eventually block out its light. At this point, the sky will go dark for approximately two-and-a-half minutes.

The total solar eclipse will go through 10 states: Oregon, Idaho, Wyoming, Nebraska, Missouri, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee, North Carolina and South Carolina. The times the eclipse will be at its maximum in the map below are all local. They represent the point at which the sun will be completely blocked out. The eclipse begins just over an hour before. Also included is a list of when the eclipse starts in each of the states it moves through, the point of maximum totality and when it will all be officially over...."


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't know if you can open this, but it's for the Bonneville, county (Idaho Falls) office of preparedness - or whatever it's called, addressing preparations for hundreds of thousands of visitors coming to see totality. 

https://m.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=1594937983861845&id=100000369752942&set=a.347970125225310.82172.100000369752942&source=48&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6450872847691532179:mf_story_key.5216473874048628980:top_level_post_id.10155344135850289&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 5, 2017)

Stages of a Total Eclipse
By Fred Espenak and Mark Littmann  in Astronomy Essentials/ Human World/ EarthSky/ earthsky.org

"The August 21 total eclipse will last several hours. There will be many interesting things to look for. Bookmark this handy checklist of must-see events and effects, from eclipse gurus Fred Espenak and Mark Littmann.

In the following excerpt from Totality – The Great America Eclipses of 2017 and 2024 – by Mark Littmann and me, Fred Espenak – we provide a handy checklist that will help you keep track of what to see, and when to look, for each of these must-see events and effects. You might even want to print this page as a handy reference for eclipse day, August 21, 2017...."





As totality ends, the sun begins to emerge from behind the moon, producing the dazzling diamond ring effect. Copyright 2016 by Fred Espenak.


Richard


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 5, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I don't know if you can open this, but it's for the Bonneville, county (Idaho Falls) office of preparedness - or whatever it's called, addressing preparations for hundreds of thousands of visitors coming to see totality.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=1594937983861845&id=100000369752942&set=a.347970125225310.82172.100000369752942&source=48&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6450872847691532179:mf_story_key.5216473874048628980:top_level_post_id.10155344135850289&__tn__=EHH-R





WOW.... This is incredible.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 5, 2017)

billymach4 said:


> WOW.... This is incredible.


Yeah! See how lucky you are living there.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 6, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Yeah! See how lucky you are living there.


Duck and Cover. Hmm. I dunno. Just seems the county folks are taking this a bit too far. Yes I am sure there are going to be plenty of crowds. OK I will have plenty of gas in the tank. Check. Most Idaho folk I know have enough food on hand to last for years anyway. 

What's the point of having a full tank of gas if there will be ton's of traffic anyway?


----------



## remowidget (Aug 6, 2017)

We live in the zone in Oregon. I plan on stepping outside and gawking at it. We are going to Cancun on the 23rd and when I first heard about it I thought we were going to miss it. I'm very glad we arent.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 6, 2017)

remowidget said:


> We live in the zone in Oregon. I plan on stepping outside and gawking at it. We are going to Cancun on the 23rd and when I first heard about it I thought we were going to miss it. I'm very glad we arent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Don't forget to wear your safety glasses.

Enjoy the eclipse safely.

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 6, 2017)

Solar Eclipse By Zip Code: Find Out If You Live in the Path
By Doyle Rice/ USA Today/ Tech/ Science/ usatoday.com

"The total solar eclipse will begin in Oregon on the morning of Aug. 21 and move across the nation before ending in South Carolina by mid-afternoon. 

Portions of 14 states are in the path of totality of the eclipse, when the sun is completely covered by the moon. Totality begins in Oregon at 10:16 a.m. PDT.  

Over the next hour and a half, it will cross through Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, and North and South Carolina. The total eclipse will end near Charleston at 2:48 p.m. EDT.  

Everyone else in North America will be able to view a partial eclipse, when only part of the sun is covered by the moon.

To find out whether you'll need to drive to the eclipse or just step outside your house, use this interactive map that shows whether you are in the path...."

Richard


----------



## remowidget (Aug 6, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Don't forget to wear your safety glasses.
> 
> Enjoy the eclipse safely.
> 
> Richard


We have them ready, but appreciate the reminder. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 6, 2017)

Where to Buy Your Eclipse Glasses Before the Total Solar Eclipse on August 21
By Molly Sequin/ Mashable/ Yahoo!News/ yahoo.com

"Ever since you were a kid, your parents probably told you not to look directly at the sun. The only issue with that is that if you want to watch the upcoming total solar eclipse on August 21, you kind of need to stare straight in our closest star's direction.

Luckily, there are literally dozens of eclipse glasses you can use to protect your eyes from the sun's strong rays. But knowing which ones to buy, whether they'll actually protect your eyes, and where to buy them can get a little murky.

If you're itching to watch the eclipse, but don't know where to begin looking for the right pair of protective glasses, we've got you covered...."

Richard


----------

